# Trivia 5/9



## luckytrim (May 9, 2018)

trivia 5/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Studies show that breastfed babies have lower levels of  cholesterol as
adults. Additionally, breast milk is rich in healthy  cholesterol and fats,
which help prevent adult heart and central nervous system  diseases.

1. The equipment used to clean oil pipelines has an animal  nickname. Which 
animal?
  a. - Snake
  b. - Dog
  c. - Pig
  d. - Ferret
2. Which characteristic is not common to all  parrots?
  a. - The crest
  b. - The blunt tongue
  c. - The curved beak
  d. - The zygodactyl feet
3. Which of the Fifty takes its name from a Chippewa word  meaning large 
river?
4. 'The King and I' was set in what country ?
5. How old was Queen Elizabeth II's Mother when she died in  2002 ?
6. is the English translation of the Latin word  'lux'?
7. Re; DC Comics... What does DC stand for ?
8. Mixing the household products ammonia and bleach will  create what?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
White Castle gets 13 burgers from a pound of  beef.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - a
3. Mississippi
4. Siam
5. 101 Years Old
6. Light
7. "Detective Comics"
8.  Chlorine Gas


CRAP !!
White Castle gets 18 burgers from a pound of beef.


----------

